# Too much activity or time for Glucosamine?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly started displaying signs of stiffness/soreness upon rising after resting when she had an intensive play date (an hour of activity) and another time after an hour of training using a lot of agility equipment (tunnels, A-frames, jumping over things). She showed no signs of soreness after a 7 mile hike that was mostly steady walking. She is 2.5 yrs old. I started her on glucosamine and bought her a thicker, orthopedic bed. 

She seems to be improving, but was wondering if she is a bit young to get stiffness? Or is this too much of the wrong type of activity? Anyone else start their dog on glucosamine at a young age? Molly does not eat kibble so she does not get it in her food. Sometimes we feed Happy Hips, I'm just surprised that we would need to supplement already.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't have any answers for you, just wanted to say that I hope Molly is feeling better soon.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

My boy is just over a year and has severe HD and takes Glucosamine daily to help with his stiffness. Our vet recommended Dasuquin for him but I still just use over the counter people Glucosamine tablets. 

Hopefully someone else will chime in with info about a dog who does not have HD. 

What is Happy Hips? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am wondering if she needs a chiro. app.

Is this her usual excercise, or new or amped up?

She may need magnesium, helps with smooth muscle contraction, I give my dog 100 mg. a day split am/pm

Is she on any other suppliments?

Also, you can make home-made bone stock (mostly chicken cartlilage for type II collagen) - in her case a couple tblsps a day - I used 1/2 cup a day that brought my dog back from lameness (a senior w/a walker could have out run him) to being able to jump on my bed and just a couple weeks ago he nearly went over a 4ft fence after a squirrel, if his toes hit 1" higher he would have been gone. I also use ground eggshells (the membrane contains type 1 collagen) in meals w/o bone - usually his a.m. meal...

Note: eggshells b/c he is RAW fed (in case someone is reading who's dog is kibble fed)


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Abby is pretty arthritic (sp?) at 5. She's good after she goes through her stretching routine and the vet said to walk her for all she could stand, but it is still rough to see. I lost Heidi to internal problems and now I worry about Abby's joints.

I do have her on the supplements...thinking of changing to the level three pills. She is so mellow though, sometimes it hard to tell is she hurts or is just that much different than Heidi...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you ever had her xrayed? Stem to stern? hips/elbows/knees/ shoulder/ spine?? 

If your doing agility, it's good to have her xrayed so you can see if she's structurally sound, they are also good for future reference if something crops up.

I'd go with xrays, and from there..

Chiro's are great, PT's are great, water therapy, laser..supplements as well


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> I am wondering if she needs a chiro. app.
> 
> Is this her usual excercise, or new or amped up?
> 
> ...


Thanks, after I posted this I thought maybe its the muscles, not the joints, so I'll look into something more comprehensive that would include magnesium. This activity is usually one day a week, a Sat or Sun. She is not on any other supplements.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> have you ever had her xrayed? Stem to stern? hips/elbows/knees/ shoulder/ spine??
> 
> If your doing agility, it's good to have her xrayed so you can see if she's structurally sound, they are also good for future reference if something crops up.
> 
> ...


Yes, this couldn't hurt. Molly is a large GSD for a female, 87lbs. She was checked for HD (negative) at six months when spayed, but now that she's full grown xray does make sense.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am all for chiro's as well as PT's, so if the xrays come up clean, try that route. I know alot of PT'er's also have supplements they use, so that might be an option as well.


I was giving my senior girl, msm w/glucosamine (chondroitan made her ill), hylauronic acid, keeps those joints lubed, but if it is muscular, chiro / PT can help


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

If she is going hard 1 day, may need a bit more in between time, muscles that aren't used on a reg. basis, then pushed (as dogs will do), cause tiny tears in the fibres and need time to heal...much like if you never do crunches and then get down on the floor and do 50 (hah!-not me, lol)...next day you can barely cough w/o feeling it.

But def. get x-rays in case she has some other underlying condition that may be being aggrevated from this...at least then you can get an early suppl. routine to repair sooner then later


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

jourdan said:


> My boy is just over a year and has severe HD and takes Glucosamine daily to help with his stiffness. Our vet recommended Dasuquin for him but I still just use over the counter people Glucosamine tablets.
> 
> Hopefully someone else will chime in with info about a dog who does not have HD.
> 
> ...


Happy Hips are meat jerky treats (chicken, duck, salmon,etc) with added glucosamine and chrondroitin. They are made by Dogswell.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A glucosamine/chondroitin supplement surely wouldn't hurt, although I'd bet she's just sore from overexertion if she's not used to that much activity. Dogs get sore muscles just like people do.

87 lb. is pretty heavy for a female, can you feel her ribs when you pet her? Does she have an "hourglass" shape when you look at her from above, or is she shaped more like a sausage? Keeping her on the lean side will definitely help matters, so cut back her food if she's a little on the thick side. Just 5-10 extra pounds can have a huge impact, especially if the dog is doing agility or other high-impact activities.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Freestep said:


> A glucosamine/chondroitin supplement surely wouldn't hurt, although I'd bet she's just sore from overexertion if she's not used to that much activity. Dogs get sore muscles just like people do.
> 
> 87 lb. is pretty heavy for a female, can you feel her ribs when you pet her? Does she have an "hourglass" shape when you look at her from above, or is she shaped more like a sausage? Keeping her on the lean side will definitely help matters, so cut back her food if she's a little on the thick side. Just 5-10 extra pounds can have a huge impact, especially if the dog is doing agility or other high-impact activities.


Since being full grown she's varied between 84-87lbs, the Vet said she looks fine, no sausage. I'll see if she can drop a couple pounds. Our previous dog was a sausage, that was her nickname - poor thing was hypothyroid, hardly ate and gained weight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

****Update****

Vet took x-rays today - no structural problems! So soft tissue injuries from over exertion. Molly needs to only "walk" for the next two weeks. This going to be hard, even though she is almost 3, she likes to do zoomies around the house. And she got some Rimaldyl for pain and inflammation, we've never used this before so I hope no bad side effects.

Vet did not freak when I told her Molly has raw food! Everyone said she had a beautiful coat. Recommended getting Cosequin at Costco, and fish oil as preventatives for the joints even though they look good now. Molly could drop 5lbs too. Anyway, x-rays were good idea, really gives us peace of mind. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Do Tumeric (curcumin), not rimadyl for minor pain...that is too dangerous for type of condition. NSAIDS are bad all around...

Instead look at magnesium, for smooth muscle contraction.

*Important Safety Information:* RIMADYL is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medication available only by prescription through your veterinarian. As with other NSAID-class medications, signs of RIMADYL intolerance may include appetite loss, vomiting and diarrhea, which could *indicate side effects involving the digestive tract, liver or kidneys*_._ *Some of these side effects may occur without warning* and, *in rare situations may be serious, resulting in hospitalization or even death*. *If these signs occur, discontinue* RIMADYL therapy and consult your veterinarian. 

From their own site...this warning was ENFORCED by the FDA, rimadyl fought to avoid it as it would affect sales

https://www.rimadyl.com/default.aspx


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Do Tumeric (curcumin), not rimadyl for minor pain...that is too dangerous for type of condition. NSAIDS are bad all around...
> 
> Instead look at magnesium, for smooth muscle contraction.
> 
> ...


How much do you recommend for the turmeric and what is a good source or amount of Mg for dogs?

I've read about tumeric from Ayurvedic books and I have Mg (natural calm powder for myself). I'm nervous about the conversion from human to canine.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am giving my old guy Turmeric and, based on feedback from a teammate who also has an older arthritic dog, 1500-2000 mg seems to work well for us. But that is older dogs with arthritis. I give in food split between meals.

No real comment on the magnesium. I just don't know. Good question though. But isn't Magnesium part of raw meaty bones in the first place?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Magnesium is fairly safe...no real toxicity, unless...IF there is an existing kidney problem then it is not recommeded, but that is based on a kidney issue not causing one...

I know about natural calm, relatively tasteless...your dog is approx. 85lbs, most suppliments would estimate 2/3 a human dose...try 1/3...my dog gets 100mg a day (my vets advisement)...I think humans is around 320mg depending. Magnesium is req'd for 300 processes in the body and is "sometimes" all that is needed in seizure disorders

tumeric, I don't use but did, and gave 2 x 500mg/day split am/pm...and that was sufficient enough for results, but was 95% standardized extract...I think in an aging or arthritic dog, then as Jocoyn said, 15-2000mg may be req'd.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

missed the edit window...

although unlikely, just make sure if using natural calm there is no artificial sweetener like xylitol (this is deadly to dogs)


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to GatorBytes and jocoyn. I'll bring your recommendations to this well known natural supplement store nearby, I'm sure they can fix me up with something.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

common problem in racing sled dog people --- REHYDRATION -- this is where coconut oil is useful to fuel the muscles and not have any muscle tie ups -- also mineral rich food for nerve pulse conductivity


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Dogswell chicken treats are made in China or the chicken
they use is from China.



Gretchen said:


> Happy Hips are meat jerky treats (chicken, duck, salmon,etc) with added glucosamine and chrondroitin.
> 
> They are>>>> made by Dogswell.<<<<


----------

